# PC startet nicht mehr, komme nicht mal ins BIOS



## Chriss0r (21. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein PC seit 3 Jahren problemlos lief, springt er seit gestern nicht mehr an.
*

Das Setup:
*
*Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H GL/SATA600/R/USB3.0
*Intel Core i5-3570K 4x3.4GHz 6MB-L3 Turb
*be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630 Watt ATX
*16GB (2x8GB) Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3-16
Samsung SSD 840 EVO Series 250GB 2.5zoll
Zotac GeForce GTX 760 AMP! 2GB GDDR5 PCI

*Genauere Problembeschreibung:
*
Der Rechner fährt nicht mehr hoch. Der Bildschirm bleibt fast immer schwarz, ab und zu kommt ein Bild (siehe Anhang)_.
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der CPU-Lüfter läuft teilweise nicht an, oder hört auf sich zu drehen. Ich habe den ganzen Abend versucht ins BIOS zu kommen, es hat aber nie geklappt.
Zwischen den ganzen Problemen hat es sogar EINMAL funktioniert, inkl. Neustart. Habe ihn dann zum wieder-zusammenbau heruntergefahren. Danach startete er nicht mehr.

*Meine bisherigen Versuche:
*
Ich hab *alles* abgesteckt, bis auf einen RAM-Riegel. Ich habe beide Riegel einzeln getestet.
Bei dem Mainboard habe ich versucht per Jumper mit dem Standard-BIOS zu startet. So springt der Rechner dann GAR NICHT an. Keine Regung. Sobald ich den Jumper entferne, startet der Rechner sofort, ohne dass ich einen Knopf drücke.

Aktuell habe ich kein weiteres Mainboard oder Netzteil um ausschließen zu können woran es liegt. Vielleicht komme ich nächste Woche an ein Netzteil. Einfach auf Verdacht etwas kaufen ist mir etwas zu kostspielig.

Hoffe jemand hat einen heißen Tipp


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. April 2016)

Hallo Herr *Chriss0r* 

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und es tut uns sehr Leid wenn Sie  Unannehmlichkeiten hatten. 

Gerne   wollen wir hier mit unseren      Möglichkeiten die gegeben sind                     helfen.   Leider ist es so aus der Ferne            (Fernwartung)       nicht         eindeutig zu sagen   was jetzt das       Problem mit   Ihrem      System  ist. 

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren              Technischen Support weitergegeben und folgende Antwort für  Sie           erhalten:

Ihr Status: 
"System startet nicht ordnungsgemäß"   

Wir lassen Sie nicht   im  Stich 

*Bitte beachten Sie, zu ein paar folgenden Punkten wird vorausgesetzt   das  das System normal startet. Daher gehen Sie bitte die Liste von  oben   nach unten durch, vielen Dank.*

*Hier könnten auch folgende Ursachen sein:

-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Ein Mainboard Abstandhalte zu   viel    unter  dem Mainboard was eventuell ein "Kurzschluss und Ausfall"      verursacht.*
_ Bitte prüfen wenn zu viel => korrigieren und noch mal testen, wenn Defekt bitte den Fachhandel kontaktieren._

*-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft und es so sein sollte) Pins im CPU / RAM / PCI-(e) Sockel    eventuell verbogen.*
_Bitte prüfen, wenn defekt (Pins verbogen) 
=> Bitte beantragen Sie telefonisch die Möglichkeit         der SRMA    (Direkt Einsendung), fügen Sie diesen Post mit so das     alles        erklärt ist und bitten Sie um Rückruf für die     Einzelheiten.Unsere          Kollegen kümmern sich schnellstmöglich darum.     Betreff: "Direkt        Einsendung und Überprüfen der SRMA"
_
*-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) BIOS funktioniert nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß:
=> Bitte beantragen Sie telefonisch die Möglichkeit         der SRMA    (Direkt Einsendung), fügen Sie diesen Post mit so das     alles        erklärt ist und bitten Sie um Rückruf für die     Einzelheiten.Unsere          Kollegen kümmern sich schnellstmöglich darum.     Betreff: "Direkt        Einsendung und Überprüfen der SRMA"

-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) RAM funktioniert nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß:*
_Bitte wenn möglich gegen ein anderen testen_

*--  (Auch wenn schon geprüft) USB Geräte stören, wie Cardreade etc:*_
Bitte abklemmen und enneut testen._

*--  (Auch wenn schon geprüft) VGA funktioniert nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß:*_
Bitte ohne VGA testen._

*--  (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Netzteil  funktioniert nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß:*_
Bitte wenn möglich gegen ein anderen Hersteller mit mindestens ATX 12V 2.31 oder besser testen._

*-- (Auch wenn schon   geprüft) Masse Problem, bitte alle Mainboard, Netzteil, VGA, Laufwerke   Schrauben auf Vollständigkeit und Verschraubung prüfen. *
_Bitte prüfen_.

*-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Stromversorgung auf dem Mainboard stecken nicht richtig (P4-P8-P24)*
_Bitte prüfen_.

*--  (Auch wenn schon geprüft) Datenträger (HDD/SSD...)  funktioniert nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß:*_
Bitte wenn möglich gegen ein anderen Datenträger wechseln und win10 erneut installieren und testen._
*
-- Mainboard funktioniert nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß oder defekt *
_=>          Bitte beantragen Sie telefonisch    die Möglichkeit der S-RMA   (Direkt        Einsendung), fügen Sie diesen    Post mit so das alles   erklärt ist  und       bitten Sie um Rückruf   für  die Einzelheiten.Unsere     Kollegen   kümmern      sich    schnellstmöglich darum. Betreff:  "Direkt  Einsendung   und  Überprüfen    der SRMA"_

*Dann schauen wir mal und gehen es Strukturiert durch. Um das Verhalten zu lokalisieren bitte folgendes durchführen.*
1- Bitte  alle Extras (USB Sound / HDD - SSD -ODD...) vom Mainboard abklemmen. (PC vorher Stromlos machen!)
2- Jetzt sollten nur Mainboard + CPU + CPU-Kühler + RAM (nur 1 RAM auf                      Rambank 1) + Netzteil + (über VGA onboard) Monitor +        Tastatur   +       Maus       angeschlossen sein (bitte nicht  mehr).
3- Bios Update noch mal durchführen (Anleitung unten) und alles nach dem Update auf "default" lassen
4- Jetzt bitte nochmals testen.*


Sollte das alles nichts zum erwünschten Ziel führen, haben Sie folgende Möglichkeiten:
*Um Ihnen dennoch einen wunderbaren                   Service            anbieten zu können, würden wir Sie einfach bitten                 folgende              Möglichkeiten für detaillierte   Lösungswege           zu  nutzen    

- 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen vor dem PC:
Bitte mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt                                 auf nehmen, Sie erreichen Sie unter der       deutschen               Festnetznummer             0402533040 und mit       der "1"    verbinden    lasen.         Erreichbar sind   Sie  ab       9-18          Uhr    von Mo-FR.    Sie gehen   mit     Ihnen   alle         Einstellungen     schnell    und           verständlich   durch  und bekommen es auch hin. 

Wir hoffen wir konnten Ihre Anfrage zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit klären 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Chriss0r (26. April 2016)

Ich habe alles noch mal geprüft. Bin dafür extra in ein PC-Geschäft gegangen. 
Muss leider feststellen, dass es am Mainboard liegt. 

Sprich das:

*-- (Auch wenn schon geprüft) BIOS funktioniert nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß:
=> Bitte beantragen Sie telefonisch die Möglichkeit der SRMA (Direkt Einsendung), fügen Sie diesen Post mit so das alles erklärt ist und bitten Sie um Rückruf für die Einzelheiten. Unsere Kollegen kümmern sich schnellstmöglich darum. Betreff: "Direkt Einsendung und Überprüfen der SRMA"

*Geht das denn, wenn das Board von 2013 ist? Ein neues 1155 Board bekomme ich nicht mehr für "kleines" Geld. Komplett neu kaufen, also Board, CPU und RAM, würde ich auch ungerne da ich für einen kleinen Leistungsgewinn locker 400€ loswerden würde


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. April 2016)

Hallo Herr *Chriss0r* 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Feedback und es tut uns sehr Leid wenn Sie  Unannehmlichkeiten hatten. 

Eventuell können unsere Kollegen Ihnen eine Überprüfung zum Mainboard anbieten.
Bitte mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt                                  auf nehmen, Sie erreichen Sie unter der        deutschen               Festnetznummer             0402533040 und  mit       der "1"    verbinden    lasen.         Erreichbar sind   Sie   ab       9-18          Uhr    von Mo-FR. 

Wir hoffen wir konnten Ihre Anfrage zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit klären 

Gruß GBTTM


----------

